# Inner Join mit mehreren SQL-Server Datenbanken



## Moe1980 (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

kann man mehrere Tabellen aus verschiedenen SQL-Server-Datenbanken mit Inner Join verbinden.

Ich habe es so versucht:
SELECT T1.*, T2.*
FROM  DatenbankName1.dbo.Tabelle1 T1 INNER JOIN DatenbankName2.dbo.Tabelle1 T2ON T1.KeyID=T2.KeyID
dbo = database owner

aber das funktioniert leider nicht. Er mekert bei dbo.
Kann man das vielleicht auch anderes machen


----------



## ronaldo84 (6. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ob das was du machen willst nicht geht, kann ich dir nicht sagenm habe es noch nie versucht. Was aber geht ist die Tabelle aus DB1 per View in DB2 einzubinden. Dazu mußt du einfach wie du bei deinenm Statement schon gemacht hast über Datenbankname.Owner.tabellennamen gehen.


----------



## Moe1980 (6. Mai 2008)

Also irgendwie funktioniert das auch nicht.
CREATE VIEW ..
AS Select...
            From Datenbank1.dbo.Tabelle1 As t1 Inner Join Datenbank2.owner.dbo.Tabelle2  As t2 ON t1.Article = t2.Article
..
Ich kriege schon wieder die selbe Fehlermeldung!


----------



## ronaldo84 (6. Mai 2008)

Du hast mich glaube ich falsch verstanden. Du machst:


```
CREATE VIEW view1 
AS 
SELECT * FROM Datenbank1.dbo.tabelle
```

und in deiner zweiten DB machst du:

```
SELECT tb1.* FROM tabelle1 tb1 INNER JOIN view1 v1 ON tb1.key=v1.key
```


----------

